# Jackson Lake Pot Tournament June 20, 2009



## Marks500 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sign up for our next JLPT Series event at Jackson Lake on June 20, 09. View the details and REGISTER at:

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html

Be at Berrys Boat Ramp for a safe light blast off, Saturday, June 20th. This is the 6th tournament of our 7 event Jackson Lake Pot Tournament Spring/Summer series. The series of 7 tournaments will be followed by a 2 day competition for the accumulated Classic Pot. See rules for Classic eligibility(fish 5 of 7).

In addition to 1 in 5 payback, big fish pots, and a Classic pot, we are in points competition for three free rides in our 2 day July Classic. Just $40 puts you in the game, so don't let the fun and friendly competition go down without you.

Use this thread for all subjects related to our past or future event. Planning to fish the next one? Let us know here and please register at the web site.


----------



## Georgia21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there a specific start time, or is it whenever you can make it to the lake?  I don't get off of work until 7am.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll be there.....I don't know who does the points on the website but it still isn't right...It shows I've only fished 3 tournys but I've fished them all....i'm also on the points list 3 different times....ones Will Paszkiewicz(which is right) the others are Will Paskavish and I'm also in there as Will Faszkiwnz???????????? If ya'll could fix that so I know how many points I really have that be great....I love the different names


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh boy,,lol Mark HELP!!!! Compile all his points to 1 and he has a total of 821.21. I dbl cked the sheets this is correct. Please change on the site Mark.


----------



## jwood (Jun 10, 2009)

I know you can't make everyone happy but I really wish ya'll would have left this a night tourny.  I think you would have got more boats to show up. Who made the decision to schedule a jlpt and a usa bassin on the same day?


----------



## jwood (Jun 10, 2009)

My bad I was just told they are not on the same day -forgive me.


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice Job out there last saturday JWood. You got me good. A tear came to my eye when I checked the new points standings.   Congrats! We will slug it out from here.


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 10, 2009)

jwood said:


> My bad I was just told they are not on the same day -forgive me.



I think they are the same day... July 11 and overlaping.


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 10, 2009)

Georgia21 said:


> Is there a specific start time, or is it whenever you can make it to the lake?  I don't get off of work until 7am.



We take off at first safe light which is a good bit before 7:00am.


----------



## Georgia21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Can we still fish even though we show up late?


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 11, 2009)

Only if you can find the grey ranger and get your wells cked. If you put in just call me and well hook up. 478/363/0871.


----------



## jwood (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Ed,  It was a very tough day out there.  Sorry about that tear.  I have shed a few this year myself.


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 11, 2009)

Basshunter21 said:


> I'll be there.....I don't know who does the points on the website but it still isn't right...It shows I've only fished 3 tournys but I've fished them all....i'm also on the points list 3 different times....ones Will Paszkiewicz(which is right) the others are Will Paskavish and I'm also in there as Will Faszkiwnz???????????? If ya'll could fix that so I know how many points I really have that be great....I love the different names



I Post the Results Like they are Sent to me... Mike Emails them over to me...If he misspells your Name How am I suppose to know that you are the same person? I think Mike needs to slow down on the Keyboard. I mean the names you list above are nowhere close to your correct name so I had no Idea.PM me and we can talk about it and get it straightened out.


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 12, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Oh boy,,lol Mark HELP!!!! Compile all his points to 1 and he has a total of 821.21. I dbl cked the sheets this is correct. Please change on the site Mark.



Mark, here it is. I sent you a pm on this a couple of tournys ago. This is his correct point total.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey ya'll ain't mad....I've been putting up with my name getting tortured all my life.....Paszkiewicz....ain't exactly a southern name....spelling it is tough...try to pronounce it!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 13, 2009)

I will get it taken care of Will... And Mike I dont know what you are talking about when I have 3 different names out there... lol


----------



## sheetsrep (Jun 13, 2009)

Basshunter21 said:


> Paszkiewicz....ain't exactly a southern name....spelling it is tough...try to pronounce it!!!!



Not gonna attempt that one!!LOL


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 15, 2009)

update the register ,mark.


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike I dont sit here all day long and update the register as they come in.. I check it every Few days and update it. As long as they are registered the day before the Tournament everything will be fine. I dont know why you cant just PM me and Tell me!


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 16, 2009)

I understand you cant sit on the computer every day , but . You dont need to wait till the day before the tourny. This just seems to get your attention a little quicker.By the way, Im not complaining at you quit being so darn touchy....


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ya'll need to fish a tourny together and battle it out....this is like watching jerry springer...lovin itop2:


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 17, 2009)

Just trying to get the boat count up!!!!,makes an interesting read as well..lol. Dont forget to register for this weekend....


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Mike or Mark on the boat registration can you add Randy Bush as my partner....when I registered I didn't put him on if you could add him I'd appreciate it let me know if I need to re-register on the website see ya'll saturday....should be blazin hot seen 97 forcasted so far!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 18, 2009)

Blah Blah Blah...LOL.... Lets just go fishing... If you register on the website you will get listed when it is updated.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 19, 2009)

why does it always happen....... get near the end and someone wants to start winning about something. who gives a rip if the points are updated except those who are at the top. i got an idea dont post no points until the friday night before the last tourny. that mark will have to stay up all night doing them then maybe he will get  them done before each tourny. i understand that we all have to work but dont agree to do something you cant stay on top of. especially keeping track of points so everyone will no where they stand. jmho


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow it is going to Hot tommerow calling for some 102 heat index Hey Mike what you thinking about moving it back weight in to 2 or say 1 like the classic just a though I am fishing either way.  Just a way to avoid some of the other boat trafficand heat what does everyone else that is fishing think


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done out there Brian and John. With a 1 in 5 payout and less than 10 boats, they took all with about 10.5 lb. Mike will probably post the exact weight, but congratulations fellas!


----------



## brian lee (Jun 23, 2009)

all right guys here is the results:
1st place-Brian Lee-John Finney-10.30
2nd place-Ed Cavender-Mike Dike Jr-9.54
3rdplace-James Wood-Cain Almand-8.50
4th place- Will Paszkiewicz- Randy Bush-6.96
5th place- Nathan burres- Ryan Burres-6.89&BF-3.32
6th place-Jack Ferrell- Lisa Ferrell-4.64


----------



## jimdog (Jun 24, 2009)

*Good catch*

way to go Brain and John, that's a nice sack for summer on Jackson.


----------

